# "calçons blancs" per calçotets?



## Mph redux

Hola!

Tinc entès que a Mallorca diuen "calçons blancs" per dir "calçotets". 
Em pregunto si algú en sap l'origen. 

gràcies i salutacions, 

mph


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sé que en diuen *calçons*, però això de blancs ho desconeixia. Les *calces* són *bragues*, perquè allí les *calces* són els *pantalons*, si no vaig errada. Belén!!!!!!!!!!!! Super Mallorca Girl!!!!!!!!!! Mos ho pots aclarir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????


----------



## Samaruc

Encara que siga eixir-me'n un poc del tema central dels "calçons blancs", no me'n puc estar de comentar-vos que a València "les calces" són "les mitges"... Imagineu-vos l'embolic que es poden armar un català, un mallorquí i un valencià si parlen de "calces"...  

Pel que fa a l'adjectiu "blanc" imagine que deu ser perquè la roba interior "de tota la vida" era sempre blanca.


----------



## Mph redux

Samaruc said:


> Pel que fa a l'adjectiu "blanc" imagine que deu ser perquè la roba interior "de tota la vida" era sempre blanca.



exactament company Samaruc...una cosa realment curiosa és que si els calçotets són vermells, diuen: "calçons blancs vermells" !!! 
m'encanta el mallorquí!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mph redux said:


> una cosa realment curiosa és que si els calçotets són vermells, diuen: "calçons blancs vermells" !!!


 
Seriosament?


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo sé que en diuen *calçons*, però això de blancs ho desconeixia. Les *calces* són *bragues*, perquè allí les *calces* són els *pantalons*, si no vaig errada. Belén!!!!!!!!!!!! Super Mallorca Girl!!!!!!!!!! Mos ho pots aclarir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????



La meva àvia, que mai va posar un peu a Mallorca, també deia calces en lloc de pantalons. Me'n recordo perquè la insinuació que jo portava "calces" no em feia massa gràcia.


----------



## Mph redux

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Seriosament?



n'estic segur!
ho vaig comprovar en una estada a Mallorca, ho van dir en una sèrie de televisió de la tarda. 
Ho juro!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> La meva àvia, que mai va posar un peu a Mallorca, també deia calces en lloc de pantalons. Me'n recordo perquè la insinuació que jo portava "calces" no em feia massa gràcia.


 
Ernest, jo sempre dic "pantalons", però si són curts, tinc costum de dir "calces curtes": "Avui he vist en Joan i duia *calces curtes*". 

És que a casa ho diem així...

Per cert, i llavors com serien les *mitges* a les illes?


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Per cert, i llavors com serien les *mitges* a les illes?



A les Illes no ho sé, però a les Terres de l'Ebre en diem calces, de les mitges 

Segons on vas, això pot portar confusions: recordo una amiga que va marxar a viure a un altre indret de Catalunya, i un dia que feia força vent va sortir amb els seus nous amics i va comentar: "No porto calces i tinc un fred!". I tots se la van quedar mirant amb una cara...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

És clar, Dixie, és que sou a tocar del País Valencià! M'ha fet riure la historieta de la teva amiga!


----------



## Heiwajin

Hola a tothom!



> Ernest, jo sempre dic "pantalons", però si són curts, tinc costum de dir "calces curtes": "Avui he vist en Joan i duia *calces curtes*".



És curiós, jo diria "l'he vist *amb calça curta*" amb l'"amb" i en singular. I per la resta d'usos em sembla que pel camp de Tarragona ho diem igual que a Barcelona!


----------

